# Whats in your Saugeye tackle box ?



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

With Saugeye season coming on, just curious as to what is your must have lures you have in your tackle box when you go Saugeye fishing.
For me cant leave home without some 3 inch twisters in chartreuse, and some 1/8 once jig heads. Also have a couple of Rouges in clown, and blue and chrome in the box. And that is about it, like to travel lite.
So whats in your box ?


----------



## wickford (Oct 25, 2005)

whistler jigs (no tail, but tipped with a half crawler, or a minnow) have been very hot for us lately...I also hear that vibees are hot in the fall, but I've not had any luck with them yet...

I fish in northeast ohio for saugeye, but I'd suspect the tactics would be the same anywhere...


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Assorted jigs and grubs, vibee's, spoons,a few harnesses, bottom bouncers, and an assortment of deep divers(mostly cheap one's from walmart with a few glass raps and reef runners). I've done best at IL using deep divers near dream bridge, and Ohio River with nothing but Jigs and grubs. Way too many rocks and lost lures in the OR for expensive lures. Chartruese, White, Pink, and Black with Red Tails in order on my favorite colors of grubbs, 3" when active fish are there and 2" on slower days. FYI, renegade deep divers($1.79 each) at Walmart in a shad color blue or purple top have done just as well for me than other more expensive deep divers and also work extremely well when the conditions are right for wipers and white bass. Perch Glass raps are hard to beat also.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> With Saugeye season coming on, just curious as to what is your must have lures you have in your tackle box when you go Saugeye fishing.
> For me cant leave home without some 3 inch twisters in chartreuse, and some 1/8 once jig heads. Also have a couple of Rouges in clown, and blue and chrome in the box. And that is about it, like to travel lite.
> So whats in your box ?


ah,another like minded fisher 
especially the traveling light part 
at least for cool/cold water fishing.i do like to have some spoons and vibes in the box at all times though.and carry more of a variety during the warm water season.
i fished a spillway with a guy once,who carried a suitcase with him,LOL.that tackle bag was huge and had to weigh at least 30 pounds with everything including the kitchen sink in it
i on the other hand,only had a small 5x7 inch plano containing a few of my favorite jigs.i tried to convince him he didn't need all that stuff,but he insisted on being "prepared".
if i'm not mistken,he blanked while i put a few nice fish up to 5 pounds on the stringer with one 1/8 ounce jig


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Misfit i think like that guy. i have huge book bag with all my stuff in it (mainly plastics) my dad tries to tell me i don't need all of that, but i have proved him wrong allot of times. by throwing a lure that he would never even have in his box and tearing them up.
i have anything for any condition.

my pack probley weighs 20-30 maybe more lbs. and all is wade.

Sorry no help with the S-eye thing, i am going to start fishing for them this winter, i will let ya know what works for me.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

kitchen sinks dont catch fish....they catch fisherman


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

leadheads, twistertails and shallow runners. There might be a few small husky jerks. That's it.

CG


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Sorry no help with the S-eye thing, i am going to start fishing for them this winter, i will let ya know what works for me.


bubba,when you start fishing cold weather for them you'll learn(for a couple reasons) why you don't need all that stuff


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

probley, all that stuff is for bass anyways.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Jigs, of different varieties, Hair jigs, whistler jigs, plain jigs (tipped with whatever they want LOL!)

Vibee's, Rattletraps

Floating minnow harness fished with a keel weight for a slow bottom contact retrieve.

X-raps, Rouges


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im going out on a limb and say that vibees will be added to alot of tackleboxes after pics of that beast caught at Alum are posted, I mainly use 3" grubs with 1/8oz jigs and jerkbaits.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Im going out on a limb and say that vibees will be added to alot of tackleboxes after pics of that beast caught at Alum are posted


LOL,that's already happened.just in the past couple years they've gained lot of popularity.though there are lots of blades out there,this one just has that "little something".
kinda like the good old gay blade.it's been around lots longer and hard to find now,but 25 - 30 years ago it was "the bait" for lots of eye guys.i caught hundreds of stream walleyes on them back then.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

misfit said:


> LOL,that's already happened.just in the past couple years they've gained lot of popularity.though there are lots of blades out there,this one just has that "little something".
> kinda like the good old gay blade.it's been around lots longer and hard to find now,but 25 - 30 years ago it was "the bait" for lots of eye guys.i caught hundreds of stream walleyes on them back then.


I have read tons about the vibees on here and have casually glanced at them while in the local Gander but have not purchased any...I will say that by the time the fall bite gets into gear I will have a couple of them anyway the blade type baits being the Walleye lure of years past reminds me of when my Uncle went up to Lake Erie with us back in the mid 90s, we were all needless to say drifting Erie Dearies and the such and here he sits in the middle of us all with this gold colored blade bait the boat was rocking up and down and back and forth with the waves, everytime that the slack would go out of his line with the weight of that lure he would jerk as if he had a bite he did this al day, the captain tried a couple times to casually talk him out of it and into a spinner with no luck he killed the walleye in the 60-70s up in Canada on those blades and he wasnt budgeing off them for a second


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS Guys for all the responce so far. Talking about Vibes, that is 1 bait that i have,along with a couple Sonars and Silver Buddies, but have trouble catching fish on any blade, they are low on my confidence list and i dont throw them enough to catch fish on them, but the guys that use them more catch fish. Might have to change that this coming fall.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Just saw Zona using a vib"e" on WGF this morning at Lake Erie. Caught a few nice size smallies. Don't know what the weight was but the color was gold.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I have read tons about the vibees on here and have casually glanced at them while in the local Gander but have not purchased any...I will say that by the time the fall bite gets into gear I will have a couple of them anyway the blade type baits being the Walleye lure of years past reminds me of when my Uncle went up to Lake Erie with us back in the mid 90s, we were all needless to say drifting Erie Dearies and the such and here he sits in the middle of us all with this gold colored blade bait


I guess gold is the preferred color for vib"e"s on Lake Erie.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Jigging Spoons, Vibees, shad raps, rattletraps, reef runners, grappler shads, harnesses and bottom bouncers. If I'm river fishing for saugeye I never leave without twisters, storm wildeye shads 2" & 4", and jointed shad raps.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Columbusslim31 said:


> Just saw Zona using a vib"e" on WGF this morning at Lake Erie. Caught a few nice size smallies. Don't know what the weight was but the color was gold.


If i had to guess, it was a 1/2 or 3/4 ounce. Most guys like the 3/4 up there for smallies.


----------

